# Mike's Turtles



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I posted a few hpotos of my turtles in my album here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/mikeike-1628/albums/mike-s-turtles-135/

I hope this works
Mike


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike, that's a groovy turtle collection you've got You must have the best fertilized garden in the lower mainland with that water lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Storm,
I just inherited 11 of them this weekend.
I had to move my 4' X 6' pond onto my inside patio to accommodate them.
I put my Laguna 2100 filter on it.

yes it will make great fertilizer for my Bananas and Bamboo


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice looking turtles and plants.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

11? You are a man with ambition! your yard looks great, too, btw. Like Pamelajo said, nice plants!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm re doing my pond this year.
I'm putting the blue tub 
60" X 48" tall X 42" wide on the outside of the pond enclosure.
Inside the enclosure I will have the 88 gallon kidney shaped pond and the 4' X 6' along side it.

I'm hoping to bury the tub I got from Xotic 3' X 3' X 6'
on the front to the pond enclosure. But that is subject to the depth of the gas line feeding my mobile home.

The 150 gallon agricultural tub will be my plant propigation and biomass filter for the ponds.

But! if I find an affordable 20' X 20 pond liner I may just free form the whole works in and out of the enclosure.


----------

